# need help and advice on getting a female malt



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello! I have a 2 yr old malt from cher chien. he is 4 pounds, babydoll faced, and just the gorgeous light of my life. Sadly, I just lost my 15 yr old female. I really need another dog, but all the breeders I have contacted are asking 2500 for their females, and I just cant do that right now or anytime soon. Its very frusterating, and I can see why so many people are walking around with 20 pound maltese, with a german shepherd face. I am active in animal rescue, but I dont want to go that route. I am considering leaving the breed, and going with a shih tzu, a much less expensive dog, but I love maltese. Does anyone have a suggestion on how to obtain a young malt female?:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You might consider getting one that is not a puppy. Breeders usually have some that they kept and wanted to show but then they decided not to show or a retired show dog a few years old.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

love is yuki said:


> Hello! I have a 2 yr old malt from cher chien. he is 4 pounds, babydoll faced, and just the gorgeous light of my life. Sadly, I just lost my 15 yr old female. I really need another dog, but all the breeders I have contacted are asking 2500 for their females, and I just cant do that right now or anytime soon. Its very frusterating, and I can see why so many people are walking around with 20 pound maltese, with a german shepherd face. I am active in animal rescue, but I dont want to go that route. I am considering leaving the breed, and going with a shih tzu, a much less expensive dog, but I love maltese. Does anyone have a suggestion on how to obtain a young malt female?:wub:


That is the price you should expect to pay for a young female Maltese puppy from a reputable breeder. Slightly older "teenage" puppies who have been held back for show, but didn't work out can be a little less expensive depending on the breeder.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get another boy! Love my boys


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I really don't know what to tell you. I know that we could suggest you save, but I know there was a long period of time in my life when paying twenty five hundred dollars would have been irresponsible...no matter what. I don't hold with the suggestion that you get a boy either, I love my boy, but he just never filled the place in my heart that needed a girl. I think your best bet is in finding a breeder who has a girl she held for show, that didn't quite make the grade. Contact breeders and give them an honest assessment of your situation. You may get lucky and find your little girl at a price that won't deprive your family. I wish you good luck in this endeavor.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

@Sylie yes, youre so right in everything you said. It would be very irresponsible of me. I go to see an older girl tomorrow, for MUCH less. Very very excited!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think you found the direction you needed to go in. I did the same and am so in love with my Sissy! Good luck to you!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I went and saw the female 1 yr old today, never been bred...too small. She was so cute, and a personality to die for. Just a happy, happy, dog. I like her, my kids liked, her, my little yuki put up with her...hee hee. She is truthfully several hundred dollars more than I want her to be, but the breeder said I could take a few months to pay her off. THIS COULD WORK! I will make my final decisions after the holidays.


----------

